# Teenagers in Cyprus



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

We are looking to move to Cyprus with two teenagers (help me), 13 & 16, has anybody moved with the same age children?, how did they adjust to a private/international school?, what problems did they encounter?, how long to settle in?, any advice!.


----------



## lainey (May 9, 2007)

go for it! my kids aged 9 and 13 has taken the older one alittle longer to settle but thats the same whereever you go with kids that age. school very good


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think at that age private school is best.Yonger can go too greek and cope well.Once they are in school there is lots of clubs and safe outside play.
Even if you move in uk its a upset but internet is a help till they make new friends.


----------



## jules1410 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi
Did you move to Cyprus as we are possibly going in April 2009. We have two boys 15 and 13years old


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

hi we are off mid oct with son almost 16+daughter 20. Son not happy it is hard at that age hope having his big sis will help at moment he says he is coming back to stay with brother when 18, we will see , i think we are in for a few grumpy months , whats new lol
Tricia


----------

